# Chatt. Bend



## bull__dawgs (Dec 24, 2008)

What happened to Greene's Chatt. Bend thread?? I must have missed something.


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 24, 2008)

bull__dawgs said:


> What happened to Greene's Chatt. Bend thread?? I must have missed something.



The author decided to delete it,which is his prerogative.


----------



## michael_M (Dec 24, 2008)

someone musta got offended cause the truth was spoke?


----------



## bull__dawgs (Dec 24, 2008)

I was just starting to come up with some good stuff and he deletes his thread.


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 24, 2008)

He has every right to do as he pleases with his thread.


----------



## Greene728 (Dec 26, 2008)

michael_M said:


> someone musta got offended cause the truth was spoke?


I can assure you it wasnt you!


Paymaster said:


> He has every right to do as he pleases with his thread.


Thanks Paymaster. Looks like this one is headed in the same direction.


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 26, 2008)

Greene728 said:


> IThanks Paymaster. Looks like this one is headed in the same direction.



Yep but this'n belongs to Bull Dawgs.

Well I am head'n to the Bend in about fifteen minutes!


----------



## cor95123 (Dec 26, 2008)

are the locals still crying ,,


----------



## dominantpredator (Dec 26, 2008)

Nope. We quit. You and Bulldawg are the only two left crying now. I am sure if you wait long enough, Micheal will join you two in an old rendition of "I've got no where to hunt". Keep your fingers crossed on getting selected to hunt there next year. Who knows, it may take a three year rejection notice to get to hunt that place again.






cor95123 said:


> are the locals still crying ,,


----------



## cor95123 (Dec 26, 2008)

iv never been there,,and would never hunt a park,, but i did enjoy all the whinning about, they are killing all our deer,.,.thats what it all boiled down to,.,.


----------



## dominantpredator (Dec 26, 2008)

You are so right. It had nothing to do with the poaching, tresspassing, shooting other people's dogs, etc. etc.........I am sorry if I was misinformed here







cor95123 said:


> iv never been there,,and would never hunt a park,, but i did enjoy all the whinning about, they are killing all our deer,.,.thats what it all boiled down to,.,.


----------



## meherg (Dec 26, 2008)

im for the hunters and homeowners  this place has been great hunting for some but some have gave the true hunters a bad name i have only been there a couple of times and didnt go back i hate that because i know what kind of deer where there but i found out real quick some idiots where there also so enjoy the last few days and maybe next year it will be different  BOW ONLY  with a KIDS & HANDICAP HUNT and maybe everyone can get back to normal


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 26, 2008)

Well I enjoyed my afternoon hunt at the Bend. No deer but watched turkeys the whole afternoon.It was great.


----------



## bull__dawgs (Dec 27, 2008)

Three year wait should be about right, the deer herd will take that long to recover after the mass slaughter this year.

Next in line will be the turkeys, wonder how many all us slob public land hunters will kill this spring??


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 27, 2008)

bull__dawgs said:


> Three year wait should be about right, the deer herd will take that long to recover after the mass slaughter this year.
> 
> Next in line will be the turkeys, wonder how many all us slob public land hunters will kill this spring??



Got my eye on a couple long beards!


----------



## dominantpredator (Dec 27, 2008)

Maybe you and I will run into each other in the woods down there this spring.





bull__dawgs said:


> Three year wait should be about right, the deer herd will take that long to recover after the mass slaughter this year.
> 
> Next in line will be the turkeys, wonder how many all us slob public land hunters will kill this spring??


----------



## bull__dawgs (Dec 27, 2008)

dominantpredator said:


> Maybe you and I will run into each other in the woods down there this spring.



Surely you wouldn't stoop so low as to hunt with the people you have threatened and called every name in the book?? I didn't think you hunted public land.


----------



## dominantpredator (Dec 28, 2008)

I never knew I threatened anyone. If I did, I am sorry and I apologize. I do not deer hunt public land. I will definetly be turkey hunting down there though. I will get down there openning day and kill a bird right off the flydown. If time permits, we will walk and get another TOM, no jakes for us, not even on public land. After that, it will all be private land for me and my son. Good luck to you too bulldoggy.







bull__dawgs said:


> Surely you wouldn't stoop so low as to hunt with the people you have threatened and called every name in the book?? I didn't think you hunted public land.


----------



## michael_M (Dec 30, 2008)

Lmfao its real funny to me that people get so butt hurt.I've never even walked near anyones land and I've always respected others and would give someone the shirt off my back to help someone out.But im not the type of person that will sit here and be bashed cause someone throws everyone that has abided by all the laws down there.The way i see it if the state wants to stop it down there the it will still be hunted just not by people buying a stamp.I live 3 hours away from there its a bit far to drive but seeing how i was working in conyers its not to far.I have a lease of my own but i dont get to come home about once a month so i would get my brother to bring my son up there to me so i would get a chance to take him hunting.Now if being a hard working man and a tax paying citizen,most of all a DADDY that loves to spend time with his son in the woods when i get a chance is a bad thing cause i hunted public land due to work is a bad thing.Then someone esle has the issues not me.


----------



## meherg (Dec 30, 2008)

well i think u are right on key i only live 20 min away and when i heard it was open for hunting i was happy because i have 2 sons i knew they would get a deer there but when we went a guy was driving down the powerlines  then i took my 9 year old and 2 guys walking around at 630 in the evening on a saturday stuff like that i dont understand  not everyone that hunts there are bad but alot where thats why i hope its bow only with KIDS AND HANDICAP HUNTS next year sorry if i offended anyone  but some of the things that has happened there have offended me


----------



## bull__dawgs (Dec 31, 2008)

Has anybody got the up to date count on how many deer have been taken off the park??? Is it over 350??


----------



## striper commander (Dec 31, 2008)

I heard a guy from villa rica has killed a 140 inch eight and a 160 inch eleven. And saw one bigger than the 160 but couldn't get a shot at it.


----------



## meherg (Dec 31, 2008)

the eight is in gon  100 class and the eleven was 115 class i know the guy donnie who killed them


----------



## tinker141 (Jan 2, 2009)

The one killed by Donnie in Villa Rica was a 137 gross 11 pinter the other was much smaller . He is my hunting partner .


----------



## Goatman70 (Jan 2, 2009)

For those that hunted down there this season, did yall see alot of squirrels?


----------



## ricepaddy (Jan 2, 2009)

where at in villarica thats where i hunt also down tapley rd.


----------



## tinker141 (Jan 2, 2009)

I meant Donnie Bonds from Villa Rica killed at Chat bend


----------



## scambooger (Jan 2, 2009)

hey goatman, lotta squirrels down there. gonna take my 11 yr old nephew squirrel hunting saturday and sunday down there.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 2, 2009)

Yep there are squirrels galore down at the Bend.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Jan 4, 2009)

Well took my first trip to the bend today even thought its only 20 minutes away. In 2 hours I got 4 squirrels and could have had more just had to come home to get cleaned up. Beautiful looking place. Does anyone know where I can get a map of it? Thanks


----------



## scambooger (Jan 4, 2009)

*map for the bend*

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=225497 here is the first thread with a link to a map. there WAS a nice map on the kiosk,but someone took it upon themselves to destroy the kiosk its busted up in a bunch of pieces.....guess its a warning or something. took my 11 yr. old nephew down saturday afternoon for a little bit.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 4, 2009)

Thats pretty sad if someone destroyed the kiosk out of some misplaced anger.


----------



## bull__dawgs (Jan 5, 2009)

It probably was just worn out and fell by itself. Poor thing got lots of use this year.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Jan 5, 2009)

Yea I was wondering where the sign in kiosk was, all i found was a Zip-Lock bag with peoples names and vehicle type in it.


----------



## dominantpredator (Jan 5, 2009)

Bull dawg, you sure seem to think the dumbest things are cute. Taxpayers money was spent to build the kiosk and it looks as if more has to be spent because of someone being an idiot. Makes me wonder what type fellow you really are. You should step back and take a good luck at things. Remember, it is best to look like a fool and remain silent than to speak, and remove all doubt. You seem to pick the side of a situation that is usually not in the best interests of doing the RIGHT thing. 





bull__dawgs said:


> It probably was just worn out and fell by itself. Poor thing got lots of use this year.


----------



## Greene728 (Jan 5, 2009)

dominantpredator said:


> Bull dawg, you sure seem to think the dumbest things are cute. Taxpayers money was spent to build the kiosk and it looks as if more has to be spent because of someone being an idiot. Makes me wonder what type fellow you really are. You should step back and take a good luck at things. Remember, it is best to look like a fool and remain silent than to speak, and remove all doubt. You seem to pick the side of a situation that is usually not in the best interests of doing the RIGHT thing.



op2:


----------



## bull__dawgs (Jan 5, 2009)

dominantpredator said:


> Bull dawg, you sure seem to think the dumbest things are cute. Taxpayers money was spent to build the kiosk and it looks as if more has to be spent because of someone being an idiot. Makes me wonder what type fellow you really are. You should step back and take a good luck at things. Remember, it is best to look like a fool and remain silent than to speak, and remove all doubt. You seem to pick the side of a situation that is usually not in the best interests of doing the RIGHT thing.



DP, don't get your boxers in a bunch, most on here would know that what I said was just a joke, but some need it explained to them.

As for the fool part, I'll let the others decide who's the fool on this thread.  A little bait will last a long time, if fished just right.


----------



## meherg (Jan 5, 2009)

as bad as it is to have a place to hunt and be able to hunt some just want to be silly  whats going on down there is some serious crap if we dont pull together its going to be gone we all need to understand what happened to the surronding land owners dogs shot trespassers and littering if you see someone doing wrong say something i had to to grown men on a saturday evening littering and scouting at 630 in the evening i assure you i said something because my 9 yearold son was with me and had to let him and them know what they were doing was wrong no respectso if we dont pull together we will be gone as well


----------



## fflintlock (Jan 5, 2009)

Ahhh the good ole days of the "bend" are return'n !
"As the world turns, so do the days of our lives" heheheeee

I really think ya'll ought ta meet for lunch or something.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Jan 6, 2009)

fflintlock said:


> Ahhh the good ole days of the "bend" are return'n !
> "As the world turns, so do the days of our lives" heheheeee
> 
> I really think ya'll ought ta meet for lunch or something.



Good one. What was that old saying about a dead horse.


----------



## BIGABOW (Jan 6, 2009)

toolmkr20 said:


> Good one. What was that old saying about a dead horse:



Hey yall leave Elfiii outta this


----------



## scambooger (Jan 6, 2009)

hey toolmkr... why did you change your avatar???


----------



## starvin (Jan 7, 2009)

gotta love the drama.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 7, 2009)

starvin said:


> gotta love the drama.



Yep some folks can't live without it.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Jan 7, 2009)

scambooger said:


> hey toolmkr... why did you change your avatar???


I lost a bet and had to change it to a Gator avatar. The bet was till Jan 1st so I changed it back. Now its back to business as usual time to get ready for next hunting season hehehe Dixie creek don't stand a chance hope to see you there. I plan on going down there before too much longer and taking out some of those big fox squirrels.


----------



## bull__dawgs (Jan 13, 2009)

bull__dawgs said:


> DP, don't get your boxers in a bunch, most on here would know that what I said was just a joke, but some need it explained to them.
> 
> As for the fool part, I'll let the others decide who's the fool on this thread.  A little bait will last a long time, if fished just right.



Guess I need to get some fresh crickets.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 15, 2009)

This ones done.


----------

